# 2 Rabbits and 2 Guinea pigs - Devon



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Sadly mum hasn't got time for her rabbits or guinea pigs anymore and is looking to rehome them, she does want to ensure they go to a good home and would like some updates from the new owners as she loves them very much and wants to make sure they are happy in their new home.

They all previously lived inside in a busy household with people, cats, dogs etc walking past all the time and are quite relaxed with it. 
They are all happy to be handled but do run when getting picked up so will need lots of handling to tame them a bit more as they havent been handled much lately.

The guinea pigs are both female and are about a year old

The rabbits are male and female, about 2 years old and have both been neutered

Dandelion (left) and Clover -









Papillon -









Bluebelle -


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

They are all still looking for a new home


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

still looking


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

They have all now found a good home


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

So pleased they have found a new home.


----------

